

Nice and @font-face compatible commercial fonts  - armandososa
http://www.fontspring.com/

======
th
Here's some @font-face usage information for the uninitiated:
[http://www.giordanopiazza.com/blog/web-design/custom-
fonts-e...](http://www.giordanopiazza.com/blog/web-design/custom-fonts-
embedding-no-hacks-no-javascript-no-flash/)

How often is @font-face really used? Doesn't @font-face usage usually cause an
incorrect default font to be used before the actual font is fully loaded?

------
tuacker
Also check out <http://www.fontsquirrel.com/> for free fonts for commercial
use.

~~~
armandososa
Yes! I found fontspring from an ad on fontsquirrel.

------
ghjressx
I vaguely recall an article from a font developer with a bit of legal
expertise complaining that using fonts on a website doesn't need a licence,
because of some loophole or other in the wording of a specific law.

Does that ring any bells with anyone? I suspect it might be partly crap memory
and partly wishful thinking...

